# Cousins or little and large?



## davholla (Nov 26, 2021)

Harvestman and Pseudoscorpion from the garden at 2.2 Magnification.
Grid reference TQ 40100 68716.
Harvestman size 2.81 mm, Pseudoscorpion 1.38 mm


IMG_1623_Harvestman_Pseudoscorpionv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly, Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, England Pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000

The real size is 6.26 mm, magnification is 1.2


IMG_1365_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bug, Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, England Pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000
The real size is 7.7 mm, magnification is 1.2



IMG_1373_Bugv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Fly,  Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, England Pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000
The real size is 4.79 mm, magnification is 2.2



IMG_1390_Flyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Female,  - Eristalis species

Royal Cornwall events centre Wadebridge, England Pl27 7je,Grid Ref SW 96744 72000

The real size is 10.95 mm, magnification is 1.0



IMG_1398_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 26, 2021)

Good set but number two for me.....


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice set! I agree, you nailed #2 with those compound eyes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice set and of the fly shots, I like the focus/eye in #4 best. I think it's sharper with a smoother finish. (no noise)


----------

